# A Quiet Evening At Home - Man On The Moon



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Having a little bourbon...... only a rare occasional indulgence for me these days, far from my youthful indulgence..... gave it up except for nights of reflection.... listening to a concert by REM, whose lyrics were mainly misunderstood and the depth was genius. Most who took the sons title at face value.... missed the point. This song is a satire about the conspiracy involving Andy Kaufman from SNL, death and the conspiracies involving it with Elvis undertones. if you missed it back then....well enjoy.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Nice. Sure beats "losing my religion"

Aha. The concert was filmed in weisbaden Germany. That was where Francis Gary Powers was supposed to take off or land at when he was shot down in his U-2over Russia. The other base was peshawar Pakistan. I dont know which way he was flying.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

The One I Love.....standing in pouring down rain, look at the water on the stage floor...... not sure it is OSHA approved.... Does it matter?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Funny looking eye brows. Think I like Earnest Tubb better.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

James m said:


> Nice. Sure beats "losing my religion"
> 
> Aha. The concert was filmed in weisbaden Germany. That was where Francis Gary Powers was supposed to take off or land at when he was shot down in his U-2over Russia. The other base was peshawar Pakistan. I dont know which way he was flying.


The Catholic Church was extremely vocal upon the release of "Losing my religion"..... however, a close look at the lyrics relay he is expressing sentiments towards a lost relationship and wishful thinking.... The term losing my religion is a personal emotional statement, especially in the Southern US.... is one of symbolic reference to "You are about to make me lose my religion"...... again REM lyrics had a deep and not a superficial meaning.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I ain't got much use for that uni brow feller. But since we're having a rare night enjoying adult beverage all aboard the Orange Blossom Special! Brought to you by some fellers that know bout fiddles.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Arklatex said:


> I ain't got much use for that uni brow feller. But since we're having a rare night enjoying adult beverage all aboard the Orange Blossom Special! Brought to you by some fellers that know bout fiddles.


Your right Ark..... here is where my heart really lies if we are going to take a step back in time on the country side......


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Would a night be complete without a song dedicated to our Mishy? Just for you Sweatie.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Ark's pick for number one string bender:


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

This is my current favorite. Not bad for a blind guy.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Fire in the fireplace and a cold Southern night at Slippy Lodge;


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Ok Mish, my first attempt at dedicating a song to you was just satire...I admit. Here's the real deal.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

James m said:


>


Excellent! Good find my friend!!!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Put this on the big screen if you can. Truly increadable. Almost a tragedy.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Good ole Garth


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Ok Mish, my first attempt at dedicating a song to you was just satire...I admit. Here's the real deal.
> o]


Nope, this is for Mish....


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

You have to love this one.


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

johnny cash doing hurt from nine inch nails


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> Good ole Garth


He is a left wing libtard Okie Obummer supporter. We dont listen to his nonsense.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> He is a left wing libtard Okie Obummer supporter. We dont listen to his nonsense.


Knew he was an okie, the other stuff is news to me... Thanks!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Your mighty welcome. Always glad to help Sir. lol. I see him on TV and start trying to heave. 
Garth Brooks Makes Disturbing Comment About Obama | MrConservative.com | Mr. Conservative is the top website for news, political cartoons, breaking news, republican election news, conservative facts and commentary on political elections


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Watchman...


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

alterego said:


> Put this on the big screen if you can. Truly increadable. Almost a tragedy.


Awesome.


----------

